# Poison ivy



## Steve78 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of poison ivy quickly or at least stop the itch?? I got it at work last week, and my hands, between my fingers and arms are bout to itch off. I have had poison ivy too many times to count, I am highly allergic, but just wondering if anyone has any home remedies I haven't heard or tried??


----------



## aaronward9 (May 3, 2009)

probably not the best advice, but works for me is to take a hot shower, or run hot water on the rash, rub it hard and open it up a little, and dab some bleach onto it.  it stings like no other for about 10 seconds, but within a day it starts drying up.  I'm sure there might be a smarter way to do it, but like the old saying goes..."if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"  good luck man, i am highly, highly allergic to it as well and will probably get it just talking about it!


----------



## quinn (May 3, 2009)

Bleach works great.Burns but gets the itching off your mind.


----------



## Buck111 (May 3, 2009)

Technu brand ivy wash.


----------



## hoochfisher (May 4, 2009)

i third the bleach. 
i myself, knock on wood, have yet to ever have gotten poison ivy/oak. everyone else in my family is severly alergic to it. my brother can be ten foot from it and his eyes will swell shut. bleach is the only thing that works for them.
some folks have told me rubbing alcohol works pretty good.


----------



## olchevy (May 4, 2009)

They all have said it, BLEACH, and a shot fromthe doc will help a lot too. Iam very super highly alergic to it, sometimes i belive just being down wind of it makes me blow up.
My doctor said out of his 40+ years as a doctor he had never seen anyone affected so bad, he almost sent me to the hospital, but the shot he gave started helping alot, I as out of school for like 2 weeks back then, I looked like a fat chinese kid...lol

to be honest anytime I get sick where I do have to go to the doctor I always ask for aa shot if one exist for whatever i have, because man do they work a whole lot faster then stupid pills....


----------



## olchevy (May 4, 2009)

Oh yeah Bleach also works great on those dagum chiggers, our property has lots of them I have scars from chiggers on my legs....


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2009)

I have tried all of the home remedies that I know of...I am very alergic to all IVY ( yes even climbing ivy causes me to break out),I use Benedryl 50mg caplets and take 2 or 3 that will help dry it from the inside( also may cause sleepyness)....
I have been hospitalized twice for Ivy and it is no fun,now I go get the pills whenever it shows in 2 places and I get rid of it quick


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 4, 2009)

Some good advice and some bad, but mostly good.

NEVER and I repeat, never put alcohol on poison ivy. The reason is the skin absorbs alcohol and will take it to a deeper embedded state causing the healing action to be delayed.

Like many on this post, all I gotta do is look at the stuff and I break out. I hate it with a passion and the world should be eradicated of the weed. Almost died from the stuff once when it entered my bloodstream. I was swollen like a ballon on the verge of busting. 

Anytime I break out now, it's a few trip's to the Dr's office and a few shots over the course of about a week. Just one doesn't work for me.

Over the years my skin sensitivity had gotten worse and now sometimes just cutting grass will form a rash.

The best creams I've found for relief during the day when you're away from home is Ivy Rest. It's made by the people that make Chap Stick. Does a pretty good job stopping the itch.


----------



## Steve78 (May 4, 2009)

I've got hydrocortisone cream now and its not working very well, Ivarest is at work I'll be using that tomorrow, it does stop the itch. I have always heard about the bleach, may try it later. I'm like a few of you, i can basically look at it and break out. I have gotten it so bad a few times in my life that I had to get a shot and it does start drying up within a day. Thanks for all the tips. Like i said I was just looking to see if anybody had anything I have never heard of.


----------



## Strych9 (May 4, 2009)

When I get it bad, first I grab for the bleach.  If it starts to get in between my fingers, neck or face...I'll go to the doc and get some prednisone.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (May 4, 2009)

Go to a hardware store .... buy some Felsnaptha Soap .... take it home shave some off into a bowl .... add just enough water to turn the shavings into a thick paste ....spread the paste on the rash .... and leave it .... repeat every 2 to 4 hours ... it will dry it up.


----------



## Artmom (May 4, 2009)

*Send me a pm*

I keep hearing old fashioned lye soap will do the trick. Well, I make the stuff myself. Send me a pm with your address (work address is fine, if you'd rather not send home address). I'll send you a soap to try. No, lye soap isn't harsh at all and it goes through a chemical change and all to produce what I think is superior soap...can't hurt to try it. Hunters like my soap because it is entirely scent free. Of course, I make fancier stuff for anyone who wants it. Keep it on hand for the next occurrence (maybe it won't happen again!) - and let me know if it was helpful to you.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 4, 2009)

After a shower...get the hair dryer out and dry the infected area until it is hotter than hades.  Then spray hairspray on it and let the hairspray dry.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 4, 2009)

I can tell you from just leaving the doctors office.....it's in my bloodstream, I inhaled some smoke from a vine while using a torch at work, I have blisters over 50% of my body and the nastiest cough you could imagine.

The best stuff to cure the itch is called ZANFEL it's $40 for a tube, you use 1 1/2 inches of it at a time and get about 15 uses out of a tube, I used up 2 tubes in 45 minutes.

The itch was gone from the existing blisters within 30 seconds as was advertised on the box, the doctor also recomended it before had a chance to tell him I already had tried it.
I am now taking Prednisone tablets 10mg each 6 at a time,working down to 1 a day for the next 12 days.

The Ivy Rest works pretty good and you get the same "burn" feeling if you use it after using the ZANFEL, 
I will recommend that you do not spray the IR on your privates unless you wanna do a 45 second dash around the bathroom while the burn subsides


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2009)

Zinc oxide cream, like you put on a baby's butt
will dry it out.

Benadryl - pills and cream will help.
http://www.benadryl.com/#

If you got it bad... Go see the Doc.
MAKE SURE NOT TO TOUCH YOUR EYES!


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 5, 2009)

There need to be a sticky thread with all PI home remedies on it.

Instant temporary relief, blow it with a hair dryer on high.  The Hot shower works also for some temporary relief.

The Bleach thing is also temp.  

Technu is the best long term releif other than a Medi Pak.

I had poison ivy every year of my life since I was 12 (40 years) until 5 or 6 years ago when I got a Cortizone shot for a herniated disc.  Have not had a case since. More than just coincidence.


----------



## Artmom (May 5, 2009)

*Yep*



jimbo4116 said:


> There need to be a sticky thread with all PI home remedies on it.
> 
> Instant temporary relief, blow it with a hair dryer on high.  The Hot shower works also for some temporary relief.
> 
> ...



Yep, we need to add a home remedies forum...


----------



## Outdooralm (May 5, 2009)

Using Felsnaptha Soap when you take a shower works.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 5, 2009)

Oh stop it with the home remedies. Poison Ivy is serious crap.

The Doc has a shot to give at the office followed by 5 pills you take home, 1 per day.

That'll do ya.


----------



## Bulldawger (May 5, 2009)

I hate it for you, I'm highly allergic as well.  I take Benadryl and use Hydrocortisone cream together.  I have rubbed gasoline on it (without scratching it first like bleach) before and it was gone in a few days.   But it was the good stuff, not Ethanol (?)


----------



## Steve78 (May 5, 2009)

I have tried the bleach before, tried it again yesterday, it did work for a while, just stinks like bad body odor. I have heard to  bathe in GOJO to dry it up quicker. I don't have it real bad like I have before, just enough to aggrevate me. I appreciate all the tips, thanks ARTMOM for the offer of the soap, but I figure by the time I get it in the mail it will be about gone, or at least hopefully. So for now I am using IVAREST and hydrocortisone cream, it is easing the itch. I wish the cortisone worked for me, I also had some shots for my back, but it has not had the same effect on me obviously....I also think there ought to be a home remedie thread. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 6, 2009)

I think I got a rash just reading this thread. I HATE the stuff. I still use the hot water trick. Turn the water as hot as you can stand it and put the affected areas under it...it's Heavenly. Then wash the area good with dish soap. I read where it helps rid the skin of the oils.


----------



## Hunter for life (May 23, 2009)

The best medicine that I found over the counter was a product called Rhuli Cream. It dries it out quickly and relieves some of the itch.   I just read (a day ago) that if you rub the inside of a banana peal on your skin it will relieve the itch.  Don't know if it will work but you never know.....!


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (May 25, 2009)

FYI, Bleach can and will burn your skin and leave a scar, (I know this from experience, but it does work)  I much pefer the real Doctor nowadays. A shot followed up by prednisone (sp?),  is much less work and worry than the home remedies that I have tried in the past.  

Reading all of this makes me itch!!!!

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## irocz2u (May 25, 2009)

i have a friend  that says  banana peelings  will work   just  rub it on  it  the  inside of  it


----------



## Bushhog Bob (May 25, 2009)

*My thoughts*

If you are in contact with poison oak or poison ivy , wash with soap and water . If you wait until it starts to itch, do not put water on it. I repeat, do not put water on the infected areas.  I had to wait over 7 days once before I could shave.  One other thing and this will sound strange, but a few years ago when I started spraying with Off insect repellant, I quit getting poison oak infection so bad.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 26, 2009)

I hate the stuff!!! I say kill it all.  No of a kid who almost died after it being burnt in a bonfire and he inhaled the smoke.  Had it on his lungs


----------



## GA native (Jun 10, 2016)

Bleach didn't work for me. Just hurt like heck.

A shot in the bum, and a cycle of prednisone works.

A remedy I found at the herbal shop is Rhus Toxicodendron. Two doses per day, and the rash just shrinks away.

I keep hearing about jewel weed. But I've never actually found any.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 10, 2016)

GA native said:


> Bleach didn't work for me. Just hurt like heck.
> 
> A shot in the bum, and a cycle of prednisone works.
> 
> ...



The only thing that works for me is the shot and prednisone.  I'm on it now after a week of suffering.   My whole left are was a pus mess and I could barely move.  If I look at the stuff I break out.


----------



## cactusjack (Jun 10, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> Technu brand ivy wash.



THIS. you can even wash your clothes with it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 10, 2016)

Its all about removing the oil in a timely manner! I usually tough it out if the coverage aint to bad. I'll get the shot if its everware!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

A doctor could help....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2016)

Slice garlic cloves into 1/4 inch slices.  Let stand for 30 minutes.
Then when it's sticky, place on blisters.  Wrap with gauze to hold in place.
Keep it on for 12 or 24 hours.  It will suck the poison and puss out like a vacuum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

GA native said:


> Bleach didn't work for me. Just hurt like heck.
> 
> A shot in the bum, and a cycle of prednisone works.
> 
> ...



Jewel weed grows along stream banks.   There is lots along a creek I of.   Wish I could get some to you.


----------



## GA native (Jun 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jewel weed grows along stream banks.   There is lots along a creek I of.   Wish I could get some to you.



I have been told that you can crush up some jewel weed, rub the sap on the skin that touched poison ivy, and the rash just never happens. It counteracts the ivy sap.  

But the Rhus Tox works well for me. A lot cheaper and easier than a Dr. And it doesn't hurt that the herbalist is a babe and a half...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

GA native said:


> I have been told that you can crush up some jewel weed, rub the sap on the skin that touched poison ivy, and the rash just never happens. It counteracts the ivy sap.
> 
> But the Rhus Tox works well for me. A lot cheaper and easier than a Dr. And it doesn't hurt that the herbalist is a babe and a half...



Knew a Wildlife Officer in TN who collected the weed put it threw a blender and froze it in cubes and would rub it on his bare skin to prevent breaking out.   He was one of those who could look at it and break out.   He swore by it.


----------



## ratlird (Jun 10, 2016)

Growing up in WV as a kid my dad said I would get poison ivy just by reading the words. Every spring my mom would start me on Rhus Tox and it helped but I would eventually get it so bad that I had it in/around my eyes, mouth, ears and all over. One day I did something really stupid, being a kid didn't know better, while playing down by the river I came upon some poison ivy or oak and it had green berries on it so I ate a couple. Let me tell you to this day I can remember how sick I got but since then I haven't had poison ivy. I don't know if it's a result of doing that or not but I haven't had it in 50 yrs.


----------



## GA native (Jun 10, 2016)

ratlird said:


> Growing up in WV as a kid my dad said I would get poison ivy just by reading the words. Every spring my mom would start me on Rhus Tox and it helped but I would eventually get it so bad that I had it in/around my eyes, mouth, ears and all over. One day I did something really stupid, being a kid didn't know better, while playing down by the river I came upon some poison ivy or oak and it had green berries on it so I ate a couple. Let me tell you to this day I can remember how sick I got but since then I haven't had poison ivy. I don't know if it's a result of doing that or not but I haven't had it in 50 yrs.



 A case where the cure is as bad as the problem.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 11, 2016)

Learn to identify Poison Ivy, Oak, Summac

If you are allergic to PI watch this.


----------



## tad1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Oh stop it with the home remedies. Poison Ivy is serious crap.
> 
> The Doc has a shot to give at the office followed by 5 pills you take home, 1 per day.
> 
> That'll do ya.



AMEN!  For a bad to severe case the best thing to do is get some doctor prescribed steroids (shot or pills) and take as instructed.  
Now certainly you could combine that with some topical benadryl or steroid creams to help with the symptoms as well.
And if you know that you have been in contact with or around poison ivy get to a shower ASAP and use a wash like Technu and scrub down real good in a hot shower.  You want to do this before you start breaking out, to wash away the oils from the plant.  Also if you have been bushwhacking through a mess of ivy, be careful when removing your boots, pants, etc. as the oils are likely to remain on these clothing items.   Wash your hands real good and real soon.
The worst case I ever got was hanging a stand in the fall with a big ole vine around the tree, the leaves had already fallen off and I asked my brother, is that Poison Ivy?  I think it might be.  Well, you better believe we know it now, he is much more allergic to it than I am and I had to get a steroid round for that one!
                  JT


----------



## GA native (Jun 12, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> Learn to identify Poison Ivy, Oak, Summac
> 
> If you are allergic to PI watch this.



I can spot that stuff from 25 yards. My problem several years ago, was poison ivy was growing all over my backyard. I steered clear, but the dogs would roll around and play in it. Then they would come rub against me looking for scratches. So without ever touching the poison ivy, I would have it on my legs and forearms. 

It took about two summers, and I don't know how many gallons of Roundup to chase that stuff beyond the fence. That was when I discovered Rhus Tox. I got tired of burning half a day, and $500 bucks on the Dr...


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 12, 2016)

GA native said:


> I can spot that stuff from 25 yards. My problem several years ago, was poison ivy was growing all over my backyard. I steered clear, but the dogs would roll around and play in it. Then they would come rub against me looking for scratches. So without ever touching the poison ivy, I would have it on my legs and forearms.
> 
> It took about two summers, and I don't know how many gallons of Roundup to chase that stuff beyond the fence. That was when I discovered Rhus Tox. I got tired of burning half a day, and $500 bucks on the Dr...



That is the point of the video.  You don't have to have direct contact to have a case.  It has some good info and practices that work.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2016)

Your response with an allergic reaction can change over time. I didn't have a reaction to PI for years, then it started light and got worse with each exposure.


----------



## TCOmega (Jun 15, 2016)

Technu Poison Ivy Scrub works good if you don't have a bunch of it. Last 2 times I had it, I used acetone, and it took care of it in no time. Stinks though....


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm itching just reading this thread. 

Poison ivy and fire don't mix well. Learned that on a Boy Scout camporee many, many years ago.

When I was a youngster (I'm 60 now) you used Caladryl and just gutted through it. 

Now, with the advent of prednisone, etc I wouldn't think twice about going to the doctor and getting some real relief.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 24, 2016)

I uesd to work with a guy who tol me he'd always been very allergic to poison ivy and oak, till he met a nurse who had Native American ancestry. She showed him a trick which I never would have believed had he not demonstrated it to me. He pulled a leaf off a poison ivy vine, folded it up with the shiny (upper) part to the inside, and swallowed it! Swore it worked for him. I didnt try it as I can nearly about roll in the stuff and not get it. I once had to climb a large pine and take it down in pieces to clear a right of way for a new power line. Tree was a nightmare of poison ivy suckers 6 feet long with vines as thick as your wrist growing up it. No way to get the bucket truck anywhere around it and there was no room to fall it whole. i put on a rain jacket ( in the heat of summer) and climbed it. My safety belt was folding the ivy suckers up around my face. I cut some of them off but my saw was throwing the sawdust all over me and I felt like that was worse than just climbing up through it. Ivy grew about 40' ft. up it then I broke free and threw down my raincoat which had almost given me a heatstroke. After I'd topped it out I was able to rappel down and stay out of the suckers a little better. I did get some welts on my throat and face but they didnt spread. Anyway, back to my friends home remedy. I'm sure not recommending that anyone eat poison ivy leaves but it worked for one guy at least. Maybe it helped his body develop an immunity?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 24, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> I uesd to work with a guy who tol me he'd always been very allergic to poison ivy and oak, till he met a nurse who had Native American ancestry. She showed him a trick which I never would have believed had he not demonstrated it to me. He pulled a leaf off a poison ivy vine, folded it up with the shiny (upper) part to the inside, and swallowed it! Swore it worked for him. I didnt try it as I can nearly about roll in the stuff and not get it. I once had to climb a large pine and take it down in pieces to clear a right of way for a new power line. Tree was a nightmare of poison ivy suckers 6 feet long with vines as thick as your wrist growing up it. No way to get the bucket truck anywhere around it and there was no room to fall it whole. i put on a rain jacket ( in the heat of summer) and climbed it. My safety belt was folding the ivy suckers up around my face. I cut some of them off but my saw was throwing the sawdust all over me and I felt like that was worse than just climbing up through it. Ivy grew about 40' ft. up it then I broke free and threw down my raincoat which had almost given me a heatstroke. After I'd topped it out I was able to rappel down and stay out of the suckers a little better. I did get some welts on my throat and face but they didnt spread. Anyway, back to my friends home remedy. I'm sure not recommending that anyone eat poison ivy leaves but it worked for one guy at least. Maybe it helped his body develop an immunity?



Not that far-fetched at all, considering the rest of the thread. I think many may not realize that Rhus toxicodendron IS poison ivy. (Rhus toxicodendron is the old Latin name for it.)

Luckily, I can wallow in the stuff and not get it. I pulled up about a pickup load by the roots a couple weeks ago with not a single bump.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

I checked yesterday and there is some jewel weed down by the creek.  Spring is the best time to gather it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 24, 2016)

I have plenty of jewel weed here-tons of it. I agree that it will temporarily sooth poison ivy rash for a few seconds, but it won't get rid of it.


----------

